# Best amp for Beyerdynamic T1



## wollabilla

Just bought a pair of Beyerdynamic T1 and I'm now looking for a good amp to match them with (budget around $1,000).
   
  All suggestions are greatly appreciated!


----------



## realaqu

spl auditor or meier concerto just jump out of my mind
  
  Quote: 





wollabilla said:


> Just bought a pair of Beyerdynamic T1 and I'm now looking for a good amp to match them with (budget around $1,000).
> 
> All suggestions are greatly appreciated!


----------



## TheWuss

Little Dot MKVI+.
   
  5 watts into 120 ohms, balanced.
  all that for an affordable $700.


----------



## wollabilla

Thanks for the input.
   
  What about the Woo 6se or the Concerto?


----------



## wollabilla

Anyone?


----------



## geagle

I personally use a Woo WA2 with the T1 and am quite happy with the combo. 
   
  Guido


----------



## Skylab

Quote: 





geagle said:


> I personally use a Woo WA2 with the T1 and am quite happy with the combo.
> 
> Guido


 

 This is a terrific pairing, IMHO.  The Decware CSP-2 is also a terrific amp with the T1.  If you prefer solid state, the aforementioned Meier Audio Concerto is a great choice.


----------



## wollabilla

Quote: 





skylab said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 So the Woo WA2 would be a better match for the T1 than the Woo WA6-SE?


----------



## Skylab

Quote: 





wollabilla said:


> So the Woo WA2 would be a better match for the T1 than the Woo WA6-SE?


 

 I've never heard the 6SE, so I cannot say, but the WA2 is a better match with the T1 than the WA6, IMHO.


----------



## wollabilla

Thanks for the input.
   
  I have now pulled the trigger on a Woo WA6-SE with a EML 5U4G mesh .


----------



## kboe

Congrats on the purchase.  Share some pics with us when it arrives!  What color did you get?


----------



## Zombie_X

I never heard the WA6 before, but I use a Audio-GD ROC and WA3+ with ym T1 and the WA3+ easily smokes the ROC. OTL amps are the best for high impedance headphones. My next amp upgrade will be a WA2. I would love to try the WA6 though.


----------



## Frank I

I have heard the Woo 6 and 6SE not the WA2 and five different solid state amps and I preferred the Decware CSP-2 by a wide margin to all others for the T1. It just makes them sound so right. The Meir was also very good with the T1. But the only one that has remained is the Decware/ Thanks again Rob for selling it to me it as super amp.


----------



## Icenine2

I've listened to the T-1 w/Meir which sounded great.  But the Woo WA6 sounded so much better to me.  The WA6SE would have even more performance wise.  I ordered my WA22 w/the T-1.  I'll let you know once I get it.


----------



## Olias of Sunhillow

Quote: 





wollabilla said:


> Thanks for the input.
> 
> I have now pulled the trigger on a Woo WA6-SE with a EML 5U4G mesh .


 

 Good choice. I'm listening to this exact rig right now (John Surman, _Private City_) and enjoying it very much. I'd love to try the Decware with my T1s someday, but something tells me I already have enough tube amps as it is.


----------



## dukewilloman

I love the T1 with the A1 amplifier from beyerdynamic http://www.head-fi.org/products/beyer-dynamic-a1-headphone-amplifier . For me, it´s a perfect match, since the A1 can easily drive the T1´s 600 ohm Tesla driver. Priced less than $900 http://north-america.beyerdynamic.com/shop/hah/headphones-and-headsets/at-home/headphones-amps/a1-charcoal-grey-1.html


----------



## ZenErik

Anyone else have input on this? Just ordered my T1 earlier today. Very excited!


----------



## MacedonianHero

Quote: 





skylab said:


> This is a terrific pairing, IMHO.  The Decware CSP-2 is also a terrific amp with the T1.  If you prefer solid state, the aforementioned Meier Audio Concerto is a great choice.


 


  Everything you need here IMO for amp recommendations in the OP's price range (WA2, CSP-2 or Concerto if you want SS).


----------



## Kernmac

Quote: 





zenerik said:


> Anyone else have input on this? Just ordered my T1 earlier today. Very excited!


 


 I love the sound combination of my Harman Kardon HD970 CDP  >  Meier Cantate2  > T1; detailed, crisp, musical, and dead silent noise floor.  With upgraditis setting in, I have my eye on a Meier Corda Classic (more of the Cantate and similar to the Concerto) however the Violectric HPA V200 seems like another excellent SS choice.


----------



## ZenErik

The CSP2+ looks very nice and is near the top of my list, but I think I may go with solid state. Corda Classic is one I have been eyeing. Will look into the V200.
   
  I was even thinking about the Beyerdynamic A1. It might not be the best amp for the price, but I hear it works very well with Beyer's headphones.


----------



## MacedonianHero

Quote: 





zenerik said:


> The CSP2+ looks very nice and is near the top of my list, but I think I may go with solid state. Corda Classic is one I have been eyeing. Will look into the V200.
> 
> I was even thinking about the Beyerdynamic A1. It might not be the best amp for the price, but I hear it works very well with Beyer's headphones.


 

 I have heard the A1/T1 combination and owned the Concerto, I'd take the WA2/T1 any day of the week over the other two in the same price range. Just my experiences.


----------



## ZenErik

Okay, but why?


----------



## MacedonianHero

Quote: 





zenerik said:


> Okay, but why?


 

 The T1s came alive with my (now sold) WA2 (TS5998 power tubes, CV2492 Mullard driver tubes, EZ80 Telefunken rectifier tubes). In comparison with the SS amps, the T1s came off a bit "dry" and uninspiring.


----------



## ZenErik

But what do you mean by these words? How did it come alive? What "improved" to your ears?
   
  I love my Q701 with my M-Stage. I know some people consider the K/Q701 to be on the dry side. Perhaps I even like dry?
   
  Obviously this will end up being all preference, but I ask these questions because I do not really have the opportunity to test all these combinations unless I just buy every amp I think might be a good fit and A/B them myself. That'd be a bit costly, haha.


----------



## MacedonianHero

Quote: 





zenerik said:


> But what do you mean by these words? How did it come alive? What "improved" to your ears?
> 
> I love my Q701 with my M-Stage. I know some people consider the K/Q701 to be on the dry side. Perhaps I even like dry?
> 
> Obviously this will end up being all preference, but I ask these questions because I do not really have the opportunity to test all these combinations unless I just buy every amp I think might be a good fit and A/B them myself. That'd be a bit costly, haha.


 
   
  The dynamics improved, the bass was fuller and more well...dynamic. The mids were more liquid and the treble was very well controlled without being "screetchy". I also found the sound staging/imaging better. Honestly, for around $1k, the WA2 or CSP-2 are two of the best options for the T1s that I know of.


----------



## ZenErik

Fair enough. CSP2+ remains near or at the top of my list. First I will see how the T1 goes with the M-Stage, and then I'll have to decide which direction to go in from there. Would you say the mentioned tube amps do their job without adding too much color to the sound? Thanks a lot.


----------



## MacedonianHero

Quote: 





zenerik said:


> Fair enough. CSP2+ remains near or at the top of my list. First I will see how the T1 goes with the M-Stage, and then I'll have to decide which direction to go in from there. Would you say the mentioned tube amps do their job without adding too much color to the sound? Thanks a lot.


 

 With tube amps, it depends on the circuit topography and the tubes you use.


----------



## ZenErik

Thanks for sharing your experiences.I don't mean to at all discredit you, but I generally only hear the opinions of a few users regarding T1 amps on this forum. Would be nice to have input from other users about the T1.
   
   Does anyone else have an opinion on this topic?


----------



## Dubstep Girl

yes. the WA2 and T1 combo is REALLY good.. definitely a way better combo than the WA6SE (however, you wouldn't go wrong getting either one). the WA6SE has brighter sound when paired with the T1 versus the warmer more intimate sounding WA2. i have both amps and had i not heard the other, i would of been happy with either combination.


----------



## Hello panda

I haven't had the chance to try the Woo but the chemistry of the Beyer A1 & T1 combo are interesting. It drives the T1 effortlessly and brings out the details and staging.


----------



## Dubstep Girl

i haven't heard the A1, but imagine the WA2 being a warmer and more intimate presentation of the T1. 
   
  the A1 i can imagine being transparent, detailed, neutral, and dynamic. the WA2 is warm, intimate, natural.
   
  wish i could hear an A1 and compare it though lol.


----------



## ZenErik

Warm [size=small]≠ natural. Certainly easy to listen to, but real life is not warm.[/size]


----------



## Ramesses

Hi,
   
  I am also looking for a good amp for the T1.
  Given the WA2 as the amp. Can anyone recommend a good DAC to use from a MacBook Pro?
  I was considering the Bifrost.
  I hope I have not hiacked the thread.
  Thanks for your help.


----------



## hodgjy

This DAC is often spoken of in very high regard.  It's said to pair well with Beyer headphones because it presents a slightly warm and laid back sound, which is pleasing to many Beyer users.
   
  http://www.audioadvisor.com/prodinfo.asp?number=MFVDACII

  
  Quote: 





ramesses said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am also looking for a good amp for the T1.
> Given the WA2 as the amp. Can anyone recommend a good DAC to use from a MacBook Pro?
> ...


----------



## Ramesses

Hi,
   
  Thanks for the link Hodgjy, definately worth some considertion.
   
  @MacedonianHero, have you tried the Schiit Lyr with the T1s? Any comments would be welcome.
  I guess the Lyr is best paired with the LCDs/HF6s.
  I was wondering if the Bifrost/Lyr may be good with the T1 and also good with my LCD2(Rev1)s? Your thoughts would be much appreciated.


----------



## MacedonianHero

Quote: 





ramesses said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for the link Hodgjy, definately worth some considertion.
> 
> ...


 
  My 2 cents would be go for a neutral DAC...you can tune later to your preferences with some tube rolling later. A warm-ish dac, might not be ideal for other headphones down the road. M
   
   
  The Lyr is pretty good with the T1s, but not on the same level with the WA2 (and proper tubes) IMO. I haven't heard the Bifrost yet.


----------



## Dubstep Girl

T1 + WA2 is awesome. haven't listened to my WA6SE, the setup still has its shortcomings, but is very very close to being perfect and perhaps an endgame rig for me now.


----------



## hodgjy

I have not heard one person say the WA2 + T1 was anything less than sonic bliss.  I've never heard anything bad.  In fact, some claim that T1 sounds the best it possibly can on the WA2.
  
  Quote: 





dubstep girl said:


> T1 + WA2 is awesome. haven't listened to my WA6SE, the setup still has its shortcomings, but is very very close to being perfect and perhaps an endgame rig for me now.


----------



## MacedonianHero

Quote: 





hodgjy said:


> I have not heard one person say the WA2 + T1 was anything less than sonic bliss.  I've never heard anything bad.  In fact, some claim that T1 sounds the best it possibly can on the WA2.


 


  It's damn good IMO and just almost as good as the WA22 with the T1s. That's saying a lot. The price of the WA22 with tubes I'm running is more than 2X the price of the WA2.


----------



## Dubstep Girl

i do love my WA2/T1 combo and thats with stock tubes, can't wait to hear my sylvania 7236 when they arrive.


----------



## Ramesses

Just taken the plunge and ordered the Bifrost (+ Asgard for now ). 1 week back order on the Bifrost at the moment so I'm not the only one taking the plunge this Christmas!
  @ Macedonian Hero- I  read Skylabs review of the Bifrost and he states he feels it is neutral so I've decided to go for it. The Asgard will be my general purpose SS amp to try as part of my first full sized rig. I hope it offers more over my CLAS/RxMkII.
  Once I've assessed these my plan is to get the T1s and the WA2. I may even throw a Lyr in for the LCD2s! OMG how exciting!
  Thanks all for your guidance!


----------



## Dubstep Girl

the way i see it.
   
  unless you're willing to spend money on something more costly like the WA22 or some other high end amp, you need the WA2 with the T1. its like a must to get the most out of the T1, its just that good.


----------



## ZenErik

But how many other amps have you tried with the T1? That is a pretty bold statement.


----------



## RazorJack

Yeah I'm pretty sure I'm getting the most out of my T1 with my not-so-expensive solid state amp as well. Besides, I think at least 20% of the cost of a Woo amp goes to the exterior... That said, I'd still love to hear it through a Woo tube amp like the WA2 some day!


----------



## pyramid6

Quote: 





razorjack said:


> Yeah I'm pretty sure I'm getting the most out of my T1 with my not-so-expensive solid state amp as well. Besides, I think at least 20% of the cost of a Woo amp goes to the exterior... That said, I'd still love to hear it through a Woo tube amp like the WA2 some day!


 

 I would agree that you pay extra for the exterior of a Woo amp, but I think it is worth it.  They keep there value better in my opinion.  That is why I'm buying another Woo amp.
   
  I have only head good things about WA2 and the Concerto with the T1.  I'm sure some people dislike those combinations, but it is usually they like them something else better.


----------



## hodgjy

I'm sure lots go into the price of the Woo amps.  The case, the point-to-point-wiring, the people hand making them, the high cost of living in New York, and the fact people will pay it.  I mean, it's not like they are outsourcing labor and most parts to another country.  Built in the US, so the prices reflect this.  In my opinion, my WA3 is worth every penny paid.  I'm very happy to support a small business, which is exactly why I also ordered an Asgard.
  
  Quote: 





razorjack said:


> Yeah I'm pretty sure I'm getting the most out of my T1 with my not-so-expensive solid state amp as well. Besides, I think at least 20% of the cost of a Woo amp goes to the exterior... That said, I'd still love to hear it through a Woo tube amp like the WA2 some day!


 
   
  Quote: 





pyramid6 said:


> I would agree that you pay extra for the exterior of a Woo amp, but I think it is worth it.  They keep there value better in my opinion.  That is why I'm buying another Woo amp.
> 
> I have only head good things about WA2 and the Concerto with the T1.  I'm sure some people dislike those combinations, but it is usually they like them something else better.


----------



## MacedonianHero

Quote: 





pyramid6 said:


> I would agree that you pay extra for the exterior of a Woo amp, but I think it is worth it.  They keep there value better in my opinion.  That is why I'm buying another Woo amp.
> 
> I have only head good things about WA2 and the Concerto with the T1.  I'm sure some people dislike those combinations, but it is usually they like them something else better.


 

 Both the WA2 and Concerto are great matches for the T1s (owned them both actually). But in the end, I preferred the WA2 by a reasonable margin.


----------



## pyramid6

Quote: 





macedonianhero said:


> Both the WA2 and Concerto are great matches for the T1s (owned them both actually). But in the end, I preferred the WA2 by a reasonable margin.


 

 But you like the WA22 better than both?
   
  I had the WA6 and have the Concerto and CSP-2.  I miss my WA6, even though I think the CSP-2 and the Concerto are better for the T1.  So, I'm getting a WA22.  No one ever said head-fi'ing was a rational sport.


----------



## MacedonianHero

Quote: 





pyramid6 said:


> But you like the WA22 better than both?
> 
> I had the WA6 and have the Concerto and CSP-2.  I miss my WA6, even though I think the CSP-2 and the Concerto are better for the T1.  So, I'm getting a WA22.  No one ever said head-fi'ing was a rational sport.


 

 Yes, I do prefer the WA22 to either the WA2 or Concerto. It works better with pretty much all of my cans.


----------



## DjAmTraX

The Musical Fidelity M1 HPA is pretty good with the T1.


----------



## BournePerfect

I really wish somebody would chime in with specifics comparing the WA2 and the CSP2+. All I hear is-"The are both terrific-you can't go wrong with either." Lame, lol. Can anyone who's used them BOTH with the T1s desribe their differences? Transparency? Soundstaging? Bass impact?
   
  -Daniel


----------



## Naim.F.C

This x 1.59 million.
  Quote: 





bourneperfect said:


> I really wish somebody would chime in with specifics comparing the WA2 and the CSP2+. All I hear is-"The are both terrific-you can't go wrong with either." Lame, lol. Can anyone who's used them BOTH with the T1s desribe their differences? Transparency? Soundstaging? Bass impact?
> 
> -Daniel


----------



## Swatcsi

I just got my Classic, for my T1's and I already feel as if the T1's aren't showing me their full potential. I am planning on getting one of these tube amps in the summer: Liquid Fire, Zana Deux, or WA5-LE. I honestly now 0 about tube amps, anyone want to help me out? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  Though not to say the Classic doesn't sound great, it really does! And goes great with my 840s!


----------



## Saintly

Quote: 





swatcsi said:


> I just got my Classic, for my T1's and I already feel as if the T1's aren't showing me their full potential. I am planning on getting one of these tube amps in the summer: Liquid Fire, Zana Deux, or WA5-LE. I honestly now 0 about tube amps, anyone want to help me out?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


  What makes you feel as if the T1s aren't giving you their full potential?  Is it merely the fact that there are more expensive amps out there with coloration which you might prefer to that of the Classic's?


----------



## Swatcsi

Quote: 





saintly said:


> What makes you feel as if the T1s aren't giving you their full potential?  Is it merely the fact that there are more expensive amps out there with coloration which you might prefer to that of the Classic's?


 


  Well, when I auditioned them in the store with some various amps, they sounded as if they had a more body, and a more refined low end, and not as bright. I really like the Classic, and plan to keep it, I just want learn a bit about tube amps, maybe for just a change of flavor.


----------



## Saintly

Quote: 





swatcsi said:


> Well, when I auditioned them in the store with some various amps, they sounded as if they had a more body, and a more refined low end, and not as bright. I really like the Classic, and plan to keep it, I just want learn a bit about tube amps, maybe for just a change of flavor.


 

 The Concerto/Classic is known to be pretty neutral or maybe even on the brighter side of neutral.  It seems like you just want a warmer sound which tubes give at the expense of the Classic's pitch black background and detail?  That isn't really the Classic not driving the T1s to their potential.


----------



## Swatcsi

Quote: 





saintly said:


> The Concerto/Classic is known to be pretty neutral or maybe even on the brighter side of neutral.  It seems like you just want a warmer sound which tubes give at the expense of the Classic's pitch black background and detail?  That isn't really the Classic not driving the T1s to their potential.


 


  Oh no, it's a great amp no denying that. I just feel, like their something out there that probably sounds, more to my taste. I love it with my Shure's best combo I've heard with them, also one of, if not the best SS amp I've heard, though I've only spent a good amount of time with a handful of amps.


----------



## Saintly

Quote: 





swatcsi said:


> Oh no, it's a great amp no denying that. I just feel, like their something out there that probably sounds, more to my taste. I love it with my Shure's best combo I've heard with them, also one of, if not the best SS amp I've heard, though I've only spent a good amount of time with a handful of amps.


 

 Many people, like you, do prefer a tube amp with the T1s.  My point was that it's a bit misleading to say you feel like the T1s aren't being driven to their full potential by a certain amp just because you prefer a _different _sound signature.  
   
  Hope you find what you're looking for!


----------



## 2dyclectic

After all headphones is something to use because you don't
  want to disturb people nearby.
  There are no headphones in the world  and will not be in the next 50 years that
  can match up with the feeling of  listening to good loudspeakers.
  Instead of buying headphoneamps for 3000$ + additional tubeupgrade
  half of the amount ,i rather make my room soundproof and buy vintage
  tubeamps and loudspeakers.
  Musical Fidelity's M1 HPA is probably the best u can get for around 700$.


----------



## PanamaRed

Quote: 





skylab said:


> This is a terrific pairing, IMHO.  The Decware CSP-2 is also a terrific amp with the T1.  If you prefer solid state, the aforementioned Meier Audio Concerto is a great choice.


 


  Yup. CSP-2 is a damn fine combination. I also enjoy the WA22 but that is another price range altogether.


----------



## curtainsinmotio

I am currently using the T1/A1 combination and I definately do not find it "dry" or whatever. The treble might be a bit much for some users but as far as I'm concerned I will not need to upgrade in years. Well, months. Errr. I usually use a slight EQ (+3dB @ 55Hz, +1dB @ 77Hz, +1dB @ 110Hz) as I like a bit more bass. The T1/A1 combo handles EQ very well with no distortion whatsoever
   
  I must admit however, I have never listened through a tube amp. But for now I am really happy with my system.


----------



## curtainsinmotio

Quote: 





2dyclectic said:


> After all headphones is something to use because you don't
> want to disturb people nearby.


 

 That is definately not the only reason I use headphones. The feeling of having music played inside and around your head is a completely different experience which some people prefer. Stereo imaging becomes more extreme and for instance the panning of sounds in psychedelic music becomes more of a mind**** (in a good way) as soundwaves fly in through and around your head.
   
  Edit: I can't believe cursewords are censored here lol


----------



## alwaysec

A1 is never favored on head-fi. 
   
  someone can recommend a better option which can be easily found in Australia or purchased by people living in Australia? 
   
  i can get a A1 from Amazon (us) for less than $750 delivered most of time.


----------



## MacedonianHero

Quote: 





alwaysec said:


> A1 is never favored on head-fi.
> 
> someone can recommend a better option which can be easily found in Australia or purchased by people living in Australia?
> 
> i can get a A1 from Amazon (us) for less than $750 delivered most of time.


 
  If you can stretch your budget a bit, the WA2 is the best amp I've heard with the T1s ever. The A1 is a nice amp for them, but not great with other headphones that I tried with it (Grados, HD800s, D7000).


----------



## philo50

for a time I used the A1 for my T1's....it worked well but the A1 really didn't work with my other headphones....replaced the A1 with the Soloist and have been very happy.....all my cans now are well driven....


----------



## senson

Quote: 





macedonianhero said:


> If you can stretch your budget a bit, the WA2 is the best amp I've heard with the T1s ever. The A1 is a nice amp for them, but not great with other headphones that I tried with it (Grados, HD800s, D7000).


 
  +1 I loved WA2 + T1 combo when I had it. When I get enough fund I wanna get WA2 again instead of upgrading my WA6SE to WA22


----------



## rattesp

-1 for the WA2 + T1 combo ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Really too laid back and lush for my taste ! I really prefer the Little Dot MKVI+. It's more detailed, better dynamic, better soundstage. And you can get a used MKVI+ for less than 700 $ in the classifieds !!
   
   
  The B22 is also a great match for the T1.
   
  My ranking of amps I tried (and owned) with the T1 :
   
  1- B22
  2- MKVI+ (with a nice set of Sylvania 7236 it's really close to the B22 )
   
  3- Woo Audio 2
   
   
  4- MAD Ear + HD 
   
  5- Schiit Mjolnir (too aggressive for my taste)
   
   
   
   
  6- Audio GD Phoenix (worst combo I ever heard !)


----------



## Pudu

Don't listen to him, he clearly doesn't know of what he speaks.

"Too lush" ...pffffft ... given any reasonable definition of those two words, an inherently self-contradictory expression.


----------



## alwaysec

Meier Audio Concerto
   
i cant find anywhere selling the concerto


----------



## alwaysec

Quote: 





macedonianhero said:


> If you can stretch your budget a bit, the WA2 is the best amp I've heard with the T1s ever. The A1 is a nice amp for them, but not great with other headphones that I tried with it (Grados, HD800s, D7000).


 
  the problem is i am from Australia, for anything imported over $1k, i have to pay tax and gst. so ...


----------



## Dubstep Girl

isnt there a store in australia that carries woo audio?


----------



## alwaysec

Quote: 





dubstep girl said:


> isnt there a store in australia that carries woo audio?


 
  usually, it will charge even more. 
   
  if you live in australia, you will know what is called rip-off


----------



## Dubstep Girl

for the WA2, its worth it


----------



## alwaysec

Quote: 





dubstep girl said:


> isnt there a store in australia that carries woo audio?


 
  found the dealer's website. 
   
  actually the price is not bad. 
   
  however, now i am leaning to schiit lyr + bifrost combo. i know they should go very well with hd650, skylab reckoned vahalla went well with t1. i assume this combo should be good enough for me for a while.


----------



## alwaysec

Quote: 





alwaysec said:


> found the dealer's website.
> 
> actually the price is not bad.
> 
> however, now i am leaning to schiit lyr + bifrost combo. i know they should go very well with hd650, skylab reckoned vahalla went well with t1. i assume this combo should be good enough for me for a while.


 
  oh, both wa2 and schiit use the same dealer. https://www.addictedtoaudio.com.au/Woo-Audio-12?page=2


----------



## Pudu

alwaysec said:


> dubstep girl said:
> 
> 
> > isnt there a store in australia that carries woo audio?
> ...




Valhalla and Lyr are different beasts with respect to the the T1. The former is a significantly better match with 600 Beyers than the latter (and cheaper too!). The Lyr with the T1, for me, was ... meh.

If you like lush, flowing music with body and volume (not the decibel kind) - the Woo WA2 (or similar OTL amp) is where the magic is. It's an investment, but if you have the T1 and can come up with the cash, it may be a combo you would never part with.


----------



## Dubstep Girl

Quote: 





pudu said:


> Valhalla and Lyr are different beasts with respect to the the T1. The former is a significantly better match with 600 Beyers than the latter (and cheaper too!). The Lyr with the T1, for me, was ... meh.
> 
> If you like lush, flowing music with body and volume (not the decibel kind) - the Woo WA2 (or similar OTL amp) is where the magic is. It's an investment, but if you have the T1 and can come up with the cash, it may be a combo you would never part with.


 
   
   
  +1


----------



## alwaysec

Quote: 





pudu said:


> Valhalla and Lyr are different beasts with respect to the the T1. The former is a significantly better match with 600 Beyers than the latter (and cheaper too!). The Lyr with the T1, for me, was ... meh.
> 
> If you like lush, flowing music with body and volume (not the decibel kind) - the Woo WA2 (or similar OTL amp) is where the magic is. It's an investment, but if you have the T1 and can come up with the cash, it may be a combo you would never part with.


 
   
  Quote: 





dubstep girl said:


> +1


 
  i sent Jason of Schiit an email for his opinion. here is his reply:
   
   

```
[size=12px][color=rgb(42, 42, 42)] For both headphones(T1 and HD650), either Lyr or Valhalla are good choices. Valhalla will be the more natural, holographic amp, whereas Lyr will be more dynamic and punchy[/color][/size]
```
   
  ok, i admit now i am only considering valhalla and WA2 (and a voice in my mind telling me to go for wa2). however, i do appreciate the convenience and efficienty of ss amp. also, valhalla at such as low price point looks great (and easy to handle). on the other hand, wa2 seems very complicated to me. one question, when wa2 is running, does it generate much heat??
   
  if i go with wa2, is a DAC still necessary at this stage? i will play flac from my rMBP most of time. btw, i have a small toy Fiio E17.


----------



## Dubstep Girl

i think a DAC would be necessary with the WA2. though with the valhalla it would be good as well, especially for getting the most out of your T1. 
   
  the WA2 generates some heat, but not too much. the amp runs warm not hot.


----------



## Diseree

My favorite amp for the T1 is Lyric Nmode X-HA1, 1bit digital fully balanced amplifier. I dunno whether the X-HA1 is sold outside of Japan. Its sound is 'bass boosted'. Treble is slightly rough by noise shaping procedure during analog to digital (Pulse Density Modulation) conversion. Retail price of X-HA1 is 79,800 JPY.


----------



## alwaysec

Quote: 





dubstep girl said:


> i think a DAC would be necessary with the WA2. though with the valhalla it would be good as well, especially for getting the most out of your T1.
> 
> the WA2 generates some heat, but not too much. the amp runs warm not hot.


 
  someone pointed me to WA6 SE. what do u think?
   
  another guys gave me a link to the very new wa7. it looks very interesting. compact and nice looking.


----------



## Pudu

You should ask yourself what kind of sound you prefer or are after. T1's tend to let an amp shine through.


----------



## king8888

I also have the T1 too. I'm looking for a solid state amp because I want an accurate and detail sound signature. So, which amp should I get? My budget is 300usd.
   
  I'm using Cambridge Audio Dac magic plus as my DAC.
   
  I'm quite interested in the Schiit Asgard.


----------



## Pudu

The only SS I've used the T1 with is a vintage receiver. Sounds great, but for me the T1's belong with an OTL tube amp.


----------



## Dubstep Girl

Quote: 





alwaysec said:


> someone pointed me to WA6 SE. what do u think?
> 
> another guys gave me a link to the very new wa7. it looks very interesting. compact and nice looking.


 
   
  haven't heard the WA7 yet, so won't say much. but the WA6-SE is very nice with the T1, though i prefer the WA2. Both pair well with the T1.


----------



## Nobian

Does anyone have any experience with ODAC/OAMP with Beyerdynamic T1 or T90?


----------



## Errymoose

Seeing as I should be receiving my T1's soon, I've been thinking about amping them.  I want to simplify my desktop setup somewhat.  Currently have a dac and little dot 1+ which will not do the T1s justice.  So to avoid having too much stuff, I'm looking at a dac/amp mainly for the T1.  
   
  I was considering the Fostex HP-A8C.  It's rated at 700mW@32 ohm.  So I looked at some of the amps people like with the T1.  Vioelectric V200 (2000mW@32ohm) and Meier corda classic (3200mW@32ohm - according to this review: http://www.head-fi.org/products/meier-audio-corda-classic/reviews/5960).  I thought then that maybe the fostex was simply not going to cut it with 600ohm headphones.   But I also looked at the WA2 and that is rated at 310mW@32ohm.
   
  Are these ratings done the same?  The WA2 seems to say it has higher output with larger ohm loads.  Is this a property of tube amps and why they are so good at driving high impedance cans?
   
  Meier reports 3200mW@32ohm and 160mW@600ohm, where vioelectric report 200mW@32ohm and 570mW@600ohm.   Again, is this just different circuit designs that cause these differences, or differences in measurements?  
   
  Is there any way to use measurements to determine whether the fostex will actually drive the T1 properly?
   
  Any other recommendations for a dac/amp or am I better off just getting a nice amp?


----------



## Man7rah

Does anyone else have any experiences with the pairing T1+ Audio-GD Pheonix? Somewhat detailed descriptions would be greatly appriciated.


----------



## Dubstep Girl

the WA2 does 480mW into 600 ohm and it powers it quite nicely with plenty of extra power. the WA2 provides a max of 640Mw into 300 ohms, its an OTL amp, so it provides much more voltage but less current, which means it works very well with high impedance headphones, though it might not be optimal for lower impedance loads. 
   
  the V200 or WA2 are some of the better amps to pair with the T1 at their price point, the soloist is also supposed to be really good.


----------



## philo50

the Soloist and the T1 sound great together....power to spare and the analog sound of the Soloist tames some of the treble on the T1


----------



## ts00040110

how about T1 and graham slee solo ultra linear?


----------



## tankteh

I liked the t1 with my intercity HD-1L.


----------



## philo50

sounds very good with the Soloist/Conductor....


----------



## Macross

Hi  All,
   
  I am new to audiophile.  Just got my first $1000+ headphone T1.  Thinking of getting the WA7, but I am very interested in finding out how WA7 would compare to WA2.  Has anyone tried them both with the T1?


----------



## Dubstep Girl

haven't heard much on the WA7 with T1, but i bet the WA2 will be better. the synergy between the WA2 and T1 is well known. one of the best amps in its price range for this headphone.


----------



## Macross

Then if WA2, what DAC and tube do you prefer?  I heard that WA7 stock tube runs pretty well with HD800, and I thought that it should be just fine with the T1, given that the both headphones are on the bright side.  Btw, I do find T1 to be a bit bright too.  I can't turn the volume to as high as I would like cuz it bothers me a little.


----------



## Dubstep Girl

Quote: 





macross said:


> Then if WA2, what DAC and tube do you prefer?  I heard that WA7 stock tube runs pretty well with HD800, and I thought that it should be just fine with the T1, given that the both headphones are on the bright side.  Btw, I do find T1 to be a bit bright too.  I can't turn the volume to as high as I would like cuz it bothers me a little.


 
   
  not necessarily, for example my WA6-SE works great with hd 800, but isn't as good with T1. the WA2 works great with both though better with T1. 
   
  for Dac, umm depends on your budget. i use a Digital Link III, but its getting old now, theres the bifrost, at a similar price point, or more expensive dac's like W4S DAC-1/2, PS Audio Nuwave, Rega Dac, Nad M51, umm theres tons of DAC's out there. 
   
  for WA2, i use Tung Sol 5998 power tubes (the best but expensive), JAN Sylvania 7308 drivers, and RFT EZ80 rectifiers.
   
  this thread here has some options 
http://www.head-fi.org/t/574969/good-tube-combinations-for-the-woo-audio-2
  theres tons of tube rolling available with WA2 though. lots of 6922 tubes out there.


----------



## Macross

Quote: 





dubstep girl said:


> not necessarily, for example my WA6-SE works great with hd 800, but isn't as good with T1. the WA2 works great with both though better with T1.
> 
> for Dac, umm depends on your budget. i use a Digital Link III, but its getting old now, theres the bifrost, at a similar price point, or more expensive dac's like W4S DAC-1/2, PS Audio Nuwave, Rega Dac, Nad M51, umm theres tons of DAC's out there.
> 
> ...


 

 Thanks Dubstep!  The link is very detail and its exactly what I did if I were to get the WA2.  But going with that route I will probably want the best of everything (over my budget).  Still debating, but leaning toward the less expensive WA7.


----------



## bh4rov

solo ultra liner


----------



## trippinonprozac

Meier Corda Concerto sounds brilliant with my T1's.
   
  Plenty of power and detail, without any high end harshness.


----------



## Focker

I have a Meier Jazz and can echo what Trippin said about Jan's amps and the T1s. I like products that stand the test of time, and I'm about ready to pull the trigger on the Corda Classic. I've had the Jazz for over a year and for such little money it's been a great performer. I'd like to get a little bit more of a great thing, hence the upgrade. Meier Audio has a spring sale going on until June 21st, too.


----------



## Macross

Hi guys,
   
  Thanks for all of the great suggestions!  I've already pulled the trigger on WA7.  In fact, I am listening with it now.  I love its sound with the T1.  It makes listening to my music a much more pleasant experience and fun.  The only thing is that I can now hear some "da" noise every now and then from my MP3s, which I didn't notice it with my Sound Blaster ZX sound card before.  I don't know if this is due to my poor source or the USB port.  Other then that, its perfect.


----------



## Dubstep Girl

whats a "da"noise?


----------



## Macross

Quote: 





dubstep girl said:


> whats a "da"noise?


 

 Don't know how to describe it, but its a noise that sounds like "da" and sometimes it sounds like "ta".  They are short and their volumes are mediocrely loud, like a tapping sound.  That's why I am suspecting the cause to be either my source or the usb port.


----------



## Dubstep Girl

kinda like a static popping/clicking sound?


----------



## Macross

yes it does sound like that. You know what it might be?


----------



## Quinto

Anyone by chance heard the T1 on a Beresford Bushmaster?


----------



## jhljhl

Cayin HA-1A.  Warm and lush.


----------



## demon321

I suggest to try Cay HH-1. I work great with HD800 I think it would work on T1 too.


----------



## Monsterzero

crosspost...sorry

Question:

T1+Wa2 for 1700.00 usd

             OR

T1+ Meier Corda Classic for roughly 50 usd more

For primarily classic rock,metal...lossless files some 320 mp3

Which is the better combo and why?


----------



## kopyland03

I have Burson Audio Soloist and Lehmannaudio Black Cube Linear.
   
  Both sound great
   
  if I want more details I try Soloist
   
  and If I prefer warm sound then change to Black Cube.


----------



## kopyland03

As protable Amp/Dac
   
  Ray samuels audio PREDATOR
   
  sounds great


----------



## jimmychan

T1 and Audio-GD NFB10ES2, very good combo.


----------



## Scribbles

I'm a newby here and basically posted the reverse question of this thread here:
http://www.head-fi.org/t/682943/beyerdynamic-t1-with-luxman-sq-n100-any-thoughts

Sadly no responses yet... (

I believe I have a very nice little tube amp (Luxman SQ-N100) and was wondering how the T1 would combine with it...
When i remember well the 6 Moons review was positive about the headphone section.


----------



## ericfarrell85

Best overall: Dynahi 
Best available: CSP2+
Yet to determine: Balancing Act


----------



## Dubstep Girl

GSX or wa2


----------



## seb7

Tubes (esp. OTLs) really work well with T1s. I've had an otl as my main amp for the last 4 yrs.
  
 I'm venturing into SS territory next with a gs-x mk2. Hope I like it with the t1.


----------



## Dubstep Girl

Its good!


----------



## GaryPham

I had the chance to audition the T1 with Bifrost+Valhalla setup at this summer's Socal Head-fi meet, and was definitely blown away.  While there were many great setups there, the T1+bifrost+valhalla combo was uber smooth and in my opinion, slayed the HD800/LCD2/LCD3 and basically anything that wasn't a STAX.


----------



## brunk

From my long-term experience with the T1, an OTL tube amp such as the WA2 or Bottlehead Crack + Speedball is the way to go. For a cost-no-object amp, I would imagine the ECBA with Psvane 300B black bottles would be heavenly.


----------



## talmlikeabalm

How does the crack with speedball compare to the wa2 with the t1?


----------



## Vazzee

Hi guyz!
  
 My question would be this:
  
 At the moment I'm using my T1 with Xonar Essence Pci-x - Audiotailor Jade / with upgareded tubes / - T1.
  
 What kind of difference could I hear, if I would change the Jade with the WA2? Would it worth the price of $1800 with the tube upgrades?

 Am I about to experience the difference between heaven and hell? Or there will be only some minor difference?
  
 My trigger finger is happy, but it has to wait till I get some responses and till payday :--))

 Thy guyz for the answers!

 At the moment I'm really happy with the current setup. The Jade is capable to drive the T1 easily to ear bleeding levels. To have the knob around 11 o'clock makes my ears bleed. So I'm expecting more like a quality boost in the sound, more thicker sound, wider sound stage, better positioning etc...
  
 Oh yeah, the T1 beats to a pulp my DT880/600 with the Jade already.
  
 I have 2 days to decide, cause my finger is itchy, and wanna buy something :--))

 Thx again!


----------



## gitarcisavas

I'm using my T1's with SPL Auditor. It is like heaven to me. It has a great resolution, plenty of volume without getting distorted and i can listen to it many hours with no ear fatigue. I'm also dying to hear an OTL amp like WA2 with it. What is this Crack + Speedball? Anyone used it with T1? Looks like a very affordable way to have an OTL taste.


----------



## pat1984

I am planning to buy the T1 but won't have much money left for an amp. Can someone suggest a sub $200 amp which can drive the T1 well enough?


----------



## Asr

pat1984 said:


> I am planning to buy the T1 but won't have much money left for an amp. Can someone suggest a sub $200 amp which can drive the T1 well enough?


 
  
 I can't think of any <$200 amps that would effectively drive the T1. You need to raise your budget a little more for at least something like the Garage1217 Project Horizon or Schiit Valhalla or Lyr.
  
 If you're "planning" to buy a T1 then I'd recommend getting a different, cheaper headphone that has less-demanding (and more inexpensive) amp requirements. I don't understand why anyone who can afford to get ~$1K headphones would want to cheap out with the amp. If you're straining a budget, it makes more sense to just get a cheaper headphone so you can put more money into a good amp.


----------



## Dubstep Girl

asr said:


> I can't think of any <$200 amps that would effectively drive the T1. You need to raise your budget a little more for at least something like the Garage1217 Project Horizon or Schiit Valhalla or Lyr.
> 
> If you're "planning" to buy a T1 then I'd recommend getting a different, cheaper headphone that has less-demanding (and more inexpensive) amp requirements. I don't understand why anyone who can afford to get ~$1K headphones would want to cheap out with the amp.


 
 +1


----------



## pat1984

asr said:


> I can't think of any <$200 amps that would effectively drive the T1. You need to raise your budget a little more for at least something like the Garage1217 Project Horizon or Schiit Valhalla or Lyr.
> 
> If you're "planning" to buy a T1 then I'd recommend getting a different, cheaper headphone that has less-demanding (and more inexpensive) amp requirements. I don't understand why anyone who can afford to get ~$1K headphones would want to cheap out with the amp. If you're straining a budget, it makes more sense to just get a cheaper headphone so you can put more money into a good amp.


 
 Thanks for the reply. Maybe i will wait till i can save enough for a good amp and the t1.


----------



## robbbby

Hey guys, first post here. 
 I've been a hifi guy for quite some time and always wanted to get headphones to hear what all the fuss it about. 
 I was casually browsing different headphones and saw that sonicsense had the T1 going for under $800.  I figured at that price I would be losing money if I didn't buy them.
 Now i'm at the point where I need an amp to match these headphones.
  
 My budget is $1500, but I would prefer to be around the $1000-$2000 mark.
  
 I also would like something that does DSD since I have quite a few SACDs.
  
 I'm not opposed to doing a separate dac and amp but it would be nice to find a all in one integrated dac/pre/headamp.
  
 The Yulong DA8 is the piece the has really caught my eye.  Seems to have very favorable reviews, decent headphone amp, does DSD and has a full set of analog outs so I can move it to my main system if need be.
  
 I searched this thread but didn't find any mention of people using the DA8 with the T1s, anybody out there give it a shot?
  
 Would also love advice on any other dac/amp combos whether they be fully integrated or separate pieces.  Big thing is DSD compatibility, obviously within budget, great sound and plays well with the T1.
  
 Thanks!


----------



## Focker

pat1984 said:


> I am planning to buy the T1 but won't have much money left for an amp. Can someone suggest a sub $200 amp which can drive the T1 well enough?


 
  
 I can highly recommend doing exactly what I did...buy your T1s from Meier Audio and pair it with one of Jan Meier's amps. I started with the Corda Jazz, but I'm quite certain the Corda Rock will drive the T1s, as well. 
  
http://www.meier-audio.homepage.t-online.de/


----------



## HaVoC-28

asr said:


> I can't think of any <$200 amps that would effectively drive the T1. You need to raise your budget a little more for at least something like the Garage1217 Project Horizon or Schiit Valhalla or Lyr.
> 
> If you're "planning" to buy a T1 then I'd recommend getting a different, cheaper headphone that has less-demanding (and more inexpensive) amp requirements. I don't understand why anyone who can afford to get ~$1K headphones would want to cheap out with the amp. If you're straining a budget, it makes more sense to just get a cheaper headphone so you can put more money into a good amp.


 
 I disagree , it's possible to really enjoy a T1 or other high hend headphone in a cheaper amp . Sorry but T1 was the best headphone i ever had (in quality but not to my taste)  , even with a simple O2 i could hear that T1 was more advanced and refinned to the others furthemore in the past i had more advanced amps with T1 so i know how it sound decently amped 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 .
  
 If you want to build a ring with T1 , you can still start with a cheaper amp , and later upgrade it . It can work that way too .


----------



## Chodi

asr said:


> I can't think of any <$200 amps that would effectively drive the T1. You need to raise your budget a little more for at least something like the Garage1217 Project Horizon or Schiit Valhalla or Lyr.
> 
> If you're "planning" to buy a T1 then I'd recommend getting a different, cheaper headphone that has less-demanding (and more inexpensive) amp requirements. I don't understand why anyone who can afford to get ~$1K headphones would want to cheap out with the amp. If you're straining a budget, it makes more sense to just get a cheaper headphone so you can put more money into a good amp.


 
 I bought a Matrix M stage (not the dac version) to use with my movie/headphone setup. I have a WA2 for my T1's and serious music listening, mostly classical. Shortly after getting the Matrix I had to try it with my T1's and I was very surprised to find that it did a very impressive job with the T1's. In fact, it is so good with the T1's that I find myself switching off the WA2 sometimes and going back to the M stage. I own other amps as well and the M stage is shockingly good for the price. Maybe it is just a particularly good match for the T1's but it works for me and it is real close to that $200 price point.


----------



## redstar

Hi, Ive been going back and forth between various permetations. What would be the best recommendation for Amp, Dac for the T1 with the usage primarily going for movies, 2 channel. Source would be a PS4.
  
 So far I am thinking of the Headzone + T1 but would like a very good 2 ch alternative.
  
 I live in the UK, so it can be tricky finding things. For example, a lot of praise goes for the WA2 for music listening, however I cant get hold of woo in the uk (to my knowledge) and I dont quite like the idea of importing.


----------



## jackwess

Hey redstar, 
 The Beyer T1 sounds fantastic with the Conductor from burson. I believe they have a few retailers on the Uk, that's a perfect chance for a demo.


----------



## WraithApe

Has anyone else tried Resonessence Labs Concero HP with T1s? I upgraded to this from a Herus, thinking its amp would be sufficient to drive the T1s, but it doesn't seem to be. Great DAC but the amp just doesn't have enough juice.


----------



## Lazerborg

Hey guys,
 Don't mean to hijack this thread, but I was wondering if anyone has a WA2 vs. Decaware CSP3 opinion (as a T1 pairing); they're basically the same price, and since the CSP2+ seems to hold up pretty well to the WA2, I would assume that the CSP3 would be a really strong competitor, but I haven't found any good comparisons. Opinions?


----------



## fryzie

To save making another thread, I also have a T1. But would anyone be able to recommend a good portable amp which will go well with it? Budget isn't important if the quality is there


----------



## fabio-fi

fryzie said:


> To save making another thread, I also have a T1. But would anyone be able to recommend a good portable amp which will go well with it? Budget isn't important if the quality is there


 
  
 Look into Ray Samuels portable range. Heard the Alo continental does a fine job as well.


----------



## FeiTow

fryzie said:


> To save making another thread, I also have a T1. But would anyone be able to recommend a good portable amp which will go well with it? Budget isn't important if the quality is there



Long time lurker here. My 1st dac was the Fiio e17. I bought that for my Etymotic er4p's and soon after I bought a pair of Beyer dt-1350's. Although I thought it sounded very good I was still looking for more but didn't want something that would be a pita to carry. After doing a lot of reading and research I stumbled upon the Practical Devices xm6 and got it used here on Head-fi. I'd say it was probably the best buy I ever made for my portable rig. Size is perfect and it just really sounds great. I'm not sure how it would compare with Ray Samuels dac/amp's or others I read about but I'm totally happy with it although I think it's retail price is a little on the high side. If you can find it used, buy it.
I'm going to buy a pair of T1's in the next week or so and I've read the T1's sound like the Dt1350's on steroids. I love the sound of the xm6/dt1350 combo so I'm pretty sure the T1's will sound good.


----------



## utee05

I will soon be an owner of T1s. I currently have HE-400 powered off of magni+modi stack. I am looking to get a better amp possibly dac+amp combo. I was initially going to get a T90 and I got recommended the crack+speedball but I found a good price on the T1 so decided to get that.


----------



## utee05

utee05 said:


> I will soon be an owner of T1s. I currently have HE-400 powered off of magni+modi stack. I am looking to get a better amp possibly dac+amp combo. I was initially going to get a T90 and I got recommended the crack+speedball but I found a good price on the T1 so decided to get that.


 
 I have also gotten recommendations for the Valhalla. This looks like a good match or the Lyr? Any thoughts?


----------



## HiFiGuy528

took a pic of my T1


----------



## Arzeboj

So it seems like the WA2 is the favorite tube amp for a lot of people for around $1000. But if you were to step up the price to under 4000 what are some great pairings out there? (tubes or ss) I'm not saying im going to buy a $5000 system anytime soon but this thread has got me interested in what might be some of the best pairings for the T1.


----------



## wberghofer

utee05 said:


> I have also gotten recommendations for the Valhalla. This looks like a good match or the Lyr? Any thoughts?



I own a Lyr and a Valhalla (both first generation models), and for my ears the Valhalla is a better match for the Beyerdynamic T1 headphones.

Werner.


----------



## recarcar

Wish I could try that combo out!


----------



## Chodi

arzeboj said:


> So it seems like the WA2 is the favorite tube amp for a lot of people for around $1000. But if you were to step up the price to under 4000 what are some great pairings out there? (tubes or ss) I'm not saying im going to buy a $5000 system anytime soon but this thread has got me interested in what might be some of the best pairings for the T1.


 
 The Auralic Taurus is a fine match for the T1's (also great with my HD800's). I have owned the WA2 and other tube amps. I sold them after getting the Taurus. That tells you how I feel about the difference.


----------



## Justin_Time

arzeboj said:


> So it seems like the WA2 is the favorite tube amp for a lot of people for around $1000. But if you were to step up the price to under 4000 what are some great pairings out there? (tubes or ss) I'm not saying im going to buy a $5000 system anytime soon but this thread has got me interested in what might be some of the best pairings for the T1.


 
 If I were you, I would not be looking for the best amp or the most popular amp, but an amp that works best with the T1.
  
 Like the Grado PS1000, the T1 has boosted upper-bass and trebles, and a recessed mid-range on a relative basis. With the wrong amp, regardless of price or quality, you could end up with a tonal imbalance with the T1, i.e. a bloated bass that muddies up the mid-range and a screeching treble that will drill holes through your ear drums. 
  
 If the T1 is your only headphone, I would recommend the MAD Ear+ HD ($750), a modest tube amp with forward and liquid mid-range and rolled off bass and trebles, that would produce a tonally balanced and very musical sound with the T1.  I have had this combination for a few years now and cannot find anything that could top it at three times the price. The Woo WA2 may be a better amp, but it will not sound better with the T1.
  
 If you plan on getting other headphones beside the T1 (and the Grado PS1000) in the future, then the MAD Ear+ HD will not be versatile enough to adapt to all headphones.  For most currently popular cans like the HD800, LCD2/3, HE-560/HE-6, TH-900..., there are several very versatile amps that can drive them very well.  They ain't cheap. The ones I know will work based on my own experience are:  HeadAmp GS-X Mk2 ($3,000) and Bakoon HPA-21 ($2900) for SS amps; for tube amps, the Woo WA5-LE (~$4500 with good tubes)  and EAR HP-4  ($5,000).  I was told that the Eddie Current 2A3 and the Apex Teton, both at around $5000 are also great choices but I do not own them so I can only recommend that you check them out. Ah, I forgot:  the new McIntosh MH100 ($4,500) with a strong claim to versatility may be worth checking out as well.
  
 If you can accept some sonic compromise, the more moderately priced Eddie Current Super 7 ($1,400) and the Apex Peal/Volcano ($?) will also work well with a large number of headphone.  But if you plan to have only the T1 (and the Grado PS1000), which is a very picky headphone, it will be very hard to beat the MAD Ear+ HD. 
  
 If you want more discussion on matching headphones, cables and amps, you should check out my (very long) post in the High-End Forum (use the Grado PS1000 as a surrogate for the T1).
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/729976/matching-headphones-cables-amplifiers-harder-than-it-should-be-very-long-post
  
 Good luck!


----------



## Arzeboj

justin_time said:


> If I were you, I would not be looking for the best amp or the most popular amp, but an amp that works best with the T1.



Sorry when i said wa2 i meant that a lot of people like it as a pairing for the t1. I should have specified but yes the headphones i was implying was the t1s. It just seems like the absolute best pairing for something like the hd800 is a $3000-4000 amp like the ECBA or the DNA stratus or mabey even a gs-x mkii but for the t1 the best pairing is around $1000 or less. So i was just curious if the pairings for the t1s are that good or if the t1s simply dont go any better. Cuz i know price means nothing with how an amp pairs with a particular headphone


----------



## Justin_Time

arzeboj said:


> Sorry when i said wa2 i meant that a lot of people like it as a pairing for the t1. I should have specified but yes the headphones i was implying was the t1s. It just seems like the absolute best pairing for something like the hd800 is a $3000-4000 amp like the ECBA or the DNA stratus or mabey even a gs-x mkii but for the t1 the best pairing is around $1000 or less. So i was just curious if the pairings for the t1s are that good or if the t1s simply dont go any better. Cuz i know price means nothing with how an amp pairs with a particular headphone


 
 From my experience, the cost of the "preferred" amp with the T1 is just coincidental. For example, I like the sound of the HD800 a lot when driven with the RWA Corvina or the Vioelectric V200. Likewise, when I want more sparkle out of the LCD2, I pair it with the Schiit Mjolnir.  All these amps cost less than $1000 but it does not mean that you cannot improve the sound with more expensive amp.       
  
 Like the Grado PS1000 and the Sennheiser HD800, the T1 is a fussy headphone that requires great care in the amp selection.  I already mentioned four amps that I own ranging in price from $3000 to $5000 which work very well with the T1 so the sound quality of the T1 does go up as you pair it with higher-quality (and appropriate) amp.
  
 Be warned though that despite all the hyperbolas that some folks here like to throw around the sound improvements are relatively small. So by spending $5,000 on an amp instead of $1,000, you may improve the sound from a 95 to a 98 (to borrow wine rating) but not five times, because you are starting from a pretty high level to begin with.
  
 Happy listening with your T1


----------



## Monsterzero

Getting ready to FINALLY pull the trigger on the T1s
 Need an amp for mainly rock/classic/hard/metal listening.Because at times i like my music fast and loud I want to have ample headroom,and when I do slow it down I really enjoy the imaging and soundstage

 Meier Classic and Woo Audio WA2 are the names I keep seeing here in the 1000.00 range.Will either of these amps provide me with what im looking for? And which will do it better? Or is there another option out there that im missing?

 And finally Im a bit confused as to why theres not much love for the A1/T1 combo.I havent heard this combo but wouldnt it make logical sense for this to be a perfect match?

 Thanks in advance for any input


----------



## wberghofer

monsterzero said:


> Or is there another option out there that im missing?




Yes, there is at least one. I don’t know about your budget … I recently added an SPL Phonitor 2 to pair it with the T1.



The T1 sounds quite good with the Schiit Lyr and even better with the Valhalla, but the Phonitor certainly is in a superior league.

Werner.


----------



## Monsterzero

wberghofer said:


> Yes, there is one. I don’t know about your budget … I recently added an SPL Phonitor 2 to pair it with the T1.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 at,about or under a grand is essentially my budget


----------



## Errymoose

Violectric V200 is another option in that range.


----------



## HiFiGuy528

arzeboj said:


> So it seems like the WA2 is the favorite tube amp for a lot of people for around $1000. But if you were to step up the price to under 4000 what are some great pairings out there? (tubes or ss) I'm not saying im going to buy a $5000 system anytime soon but this thread has got me interested in what might be some of the best pairings for the T1.


 
  
 WA2 is really hard to beat for the money.  T1, HD800 and HD600/650 all sounds wonderful with it.


----------



## Chodi

I owned the WA2 and I can affirm it is a fine amp with the T1's. Since I am always changing equipment I wanted to upgrade my ss amp and purchased an Auralic Taurus. I had re-terminated my T1's to a 4  pin xlr so I could run them balanced through the Taurus. Once I did I sold the WA2. Just my own experience. The T1's and the HD800 in balanced mode through the Taurus turned out to be my end game amp. The Taurus is a fabulous combination with either headphone.


----------



## kali77

Anyone tried the oppo ha-1 with the T1s? I'm contemplating this combo but unsure if the oppo would be a good match.


----------



## mkbtam

I love my T1 with my Soloist!!!


----------



## Monsterzero

Taking the advice from this thread I went with a WA2 to pair with my T1s( and my Senn 600s

 My ears couldnt be happier


----------



## JamieMcC

I am finding the Bottlehead Sex amp is a very good match with the T1's,  It will also drive some small speakers its ability here has been a real eye opener and I can hardly believe the sound that's coming out of my old of bookshelf speaker driven by only a miniscule 2W output. I don't think it can get much better for under $550.
  
  
http://bottlehead.com/?product=single-ended-experimenters-kit-2-1-for-headphones-sensitive-speakers 
  

  
 They also sound just fantastic with OTL amps which is the probably the best bang for your buck solution for driving T1's if on a tight budget.


----------



## atistatic

hifiguy528 said:


> WA2 is really hard to beat for the money.  T1, HD800 and HD600/650 all sounds wonderful with it.


 
 Sry if i offend you ... but many users that get WA22 and Little dot MK VI+ users, everyone told that little dot mkvi+ is better than WA22 that is like 3 time more expensive than little dot mkvi+


----------



## Wurstteppich

Hi,
  
 did anyone have a chance to compare the ASUS Essence One (Standard of Muses Edition) or the Oppo HA-1 with the other solutions suggested here?


----------



## atistatic

wurstteppich said:


> Hi,
> 
> did anyone have a chance to compare the ASUS Essence One (Standard of Muses Edition) or the Oppo HA-1 with the other solutions suggested here?


 
 I don't know the Oppa Ha-1, but i can tell you about a comparation between Xonar Essence ST and Anedio D2, the difference is like earth and sky even with the entry level headphones.


----------



## Wurstteppich

So you think the Oppo HA-1 is definetly superior to the Asus Essence One Muses? That would also match my experience up till now. I just don't know if the Muses-02 as an exchange to the built-in Muses-01 would give an improvement. On the other hand exchanging the op amps almost gets the E1 MKII Muses near the price of the Oppo so I guess keeping the Oppo HA-1 makes more sense then?


----------



## atistatic

wurstteppich said:


> So you think the Oppo HA-1 is definetly superior to the Asus Essence One Muses? That would also match my experience up till now. I just don't know if the Muses-02 as an exchange to the built-in Muses-01 would give an improvement. On the other hand exchanging the op amps almost gets the E1 MKII Muses near the price of the Oppo so I guess keeping the Oppo HA-1 makes more sense then?


 
 Sincerely i don't know about Essence one vs Oppo ha-1, cuz i never heard it, even i didn't find it Oppo HA-1 vs Anedio D2, if do you like Accurate, detailed and huge soundstage Dac why u dont think about buy a D2?


----------



## Wurstteppich

Hi,
  
 the unavailability here in Germany is the main reason for not trying it. If a reseller would offer it here, I would try it within the 14 days and return it, if it doesn't satisfy me. If I would need to return it to the US, it would also take longer to get the money back and try another device. Same goes for repairs.
  
 Since I am looking for a combined device, there are not much choices left than the ASUS Essence One or Oppo HA-1 in that price range (~ 500 - 1600 EUR). I tried the Cambride DacMagic Plus, however the sound didn't convince me. Maybe a Violectric V281 would be another option.


----------



## hennezzy

would hifiman ef-5 or schiit asgard 2 be a good amp for the t1?


----------



## kothganesh

Newbie to the T-1. I am pairing it withe Project Ember amp and it works very well with the T-1. My 0.02$.


----------



## hypnos1

Hi guys.
  
 Have recently been lucky enough to get the wonderful T1s and they are sounding extremely good with a new tube amp that I have been the first to trial since Christmas - the Feliks-Audio Elise.
  
 Although full production units won't be ready for a few weeks yet, you might be interested in having a look at it sometime. Here's a link to the first post that I am updating with relevant info as things progress...
http://www.head-fi.org/t/732875/feliks-audio-6sn7-6as7g-6080-prototype


----------



## atistatic

hypnos1 said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> Have recently been lucky enough to get the wonderful T1s and they are sounding extremely good with a new tube amp that I have been the first to trial since Christmas - the Feliks-Audio Elise.
> 
> ...


 
 i would want say something without the animosity, you should describe the characteristic of sound, cuz the audio isn't like computer or sports car that can measure the performance, in some way yes, but not totallity. I didn't listen the Feliks-Audio Elise, but there are people that don't like colored sound and viceversa, i mean you can't say they are extremely good Elise amp paired with T1s but maybe there are people that don't think like you or haven't the same sound taste.


----------



## hypnos1

atistatic said:


> i would want say something without the animosity, you should describe the characteristic of sound, cuz the audio isn't like computer or sports car that can measure the performance, in some way yes, but not totallity. I didn't listen the Feliks-Audio Elise, but there are people that don't like colored sound and viceversa, i mean you can say they are extremely good Elise amp paired with T1s but maybe there are people that don't think like you or haven't the same sound taste.


 
  
 Hi atistatic...no offence taken.
  
 I deliberately did NOT post a comprehensive description of sound signature/performance/strengths/synergy etc. because in the past certain member(s) have criticised (and reported) my postings of similar material in more than one thread - so-called "multi-posting" -  and have been admonished by the moderator...and so as I have no desire whatsoever to be humiliated (unjustifiably as far as I'm concerned!) in this way again, this is why I supplied the link to the appropriate thread and post which contain in-depth impressions and assessments with the T1s in place....
  
 Hopefully this explains the situation  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





...
  
 Now any _specific_ questions that are not answered by the thread I am sure would not get me into hot water, lol!


----------



## atistatic

double post mistake ...


----------



## Focker

wurstteppich said:


> Hi,
> 
> the unavailability here in Germany is the main reason for not trying it. If a reseller would offer it here, I would try it within the 14 days and return it, if it doesn't satisfy me. If I would need to return it to the US, it would also take longer to get the money back and try another device. Same goes for repairs.
> 
> Since I am looking for a combined device, there are not much choices left than the ASUS Essence One or Oppo HA-1 in that price range (~ 500 - 1600 EUR). I tried the Cambride DacMagic Plus, however the sound didn't convince me. Maybe a Violectric V281 would be another option.


 
  
 If you're in the homeland, you're right next door to one of the best amps for the T1 on the planet - the Meier Corda Classic. Dr Meier is a madman who relies strictly on word of mouth in order to keep costs as low as possible for us, the consumer. I swear by his stuff, and his gear is perfect for the T1. I've been using this pairing for over two and a half years.


----------



## JamieMcC

focker said:


> If you're in the homeland, you're right next door to one of the best amps for the T1 on the planet - the Meier Corda Classic. Dr Meier is a madman who relies strictly on word of mouth in order to keep costs as low as possible for us, the consumer. I swear by his stuff, and his gear is perfect for the T1. I've been using this pairing for over two and a half years.


 

 I know one Meier Corda Classic owner that listed their amp after listening to a hot rodded Bottlehead Crack after I sold it to him! 
 A Bottlehead Sex replaced it for me and it made quiet a noticeable improvement with my T1's, resolution, sound staging, separation, tone and timbre are all much more refined and taken to a noticeably higher level.
  
 The Crack was pretty awesome with the T1's and a amazing amp for the money but the Sex amp really is in a different league altogether.


----------



## breizh

Hi,
  
 I've been owning  the Icon audio HP8 MkII for few days and I must say it's a fabulous pairing with the T1 !
  
 It provides impressive power to drive the Beyer super easily, fantastic transparency & clarity, superb bass & trebles and wonderful midrange.
 It's really a big step up in comparison with my ss amps Teac HA-501 and Schiit Asgard.
  
 Before I got the Icon, my favourite combination was Teac HA-501 + fidelio X2, now it's clearly Icon + T1, even if the Icon is extremely good with the X2 and my closed AKG K550, since it is equiped with a 3 positions impedance selector.
  
 I mostly listen to classic rock, blues and classical music, and the Icon + T1 does perfectly for both styles.
 The sound of the guitars is super razor & crunchy, the bass is strong providing body and weight to the sound, the music is simply full with great depth and wide soundstage.
 As an example, even the very average sound of the last deep purple In rock remasters becomes great.
 With classical music, it's perfectly clear and transparent, very delicate when needed and powerful for orchestral explosions !
  
 Till now I was a bit disappointed by the T1 performance, I was completely wrong.
  
 Hope it'll help


----------



## Wurstteppich

jamiemcc said:


> I know one Meier Corda Classic owner that listed their amp after listening to a hot rodded Bottlehead Crack after I sold it to him!
> A Bottlehead Sex replaced it for me and it made quiet a noticeable improvement with my T1's, resolution, sound staging, separation, tone and timbre are all much more refined and taken to a noticeably higher level.
> 
> The Crack was pretty awesome with the T1's and a amazing amp for the money but the Sex amp really is in a different league altogether.


 
  
 Thanks for the suggestion guys. I now ordered a Bottlehead Crack, since I bought a Weller soldering station, which became obsolete after Beyer offered me to mount the Neutrik XLR connector while keeping the full warranty. So it serves at least some purpose in short term  Next to the fun building something myself, I also have a good alternative then to the Oppo HA-1. Seems that a lot of people think the Crack is a good combination with the linear T1, I am eager to find out myself. It will just take a few weeks till it arrives here in DE I guess.


----------



## JamieMcC

wurstteppich said:


> Thanks for the suggestion guys. I now ordered a Bottlehead Crack, since I bought a Weller soldering station, which became obsolete after Beyer offered me to mount the Neutrik XLR connector while keeping the full warranty. So it serves at least some purpose in short term  Next to the fun building something myself, I also have a good alternative then to the Oppo HA-1. Seems that a lot of people think the Crack is a good combination with the linear T1, I am eager to find out myself. It will just take a few weeks till it arrives here in DE I guess.


 

 Congratulations and welcome to the Bottlehead community the Crack is a blast and has good synergy with the T1's its also capable of scaling well with a few simple mods that can help your T1's really shine.


----------



## BangforBuck

Hi folks,
  
 I am new to head-fi and not entirely sure if l am posting this in the correct location but I was wondering if you experienced Head-Fiers could possibly pass on some advice?
  
 I recently bought a Yulong DA8 to pair with my Beyer T1 and Denon D7100 and was wondering, am l getting the most out of the T1 and for that matter the DA8 by using the built in headphone jack? Should l be looking to invest in a dedicated headphone amp?
  
 If it would be beneficial, what might be considered the most versatile and reasonably affordable solid state amp to invest in that has XLR as well as RCA inputs? By versatile l mean an amp that will play well with high impedance T1, low impedance D7100 or anything in between, has the juice to drive power hungry orthodynamic headphones and sounds great doing any of the above (not had the pleasure of hearing an ortho yet but you never know
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).
  
 Perhaps my lack of knowledge in this area has made me delusional
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, but if at all possible, l would rather buy one great sounding, reasonably affordable, versatile headphone amp, and then use the rest of my hard earned saved up cash to purchase and experience more headphones
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
  
 l think the following may fit the bill but l have no idea what they sound like, whether they will pair nicely with the Yulong DA8, or if they are at all capable of what l mentioned above. 
  
 Lake People G109p £330
 SPL Phonitor Mini £430
 Violectric HPA-V200 £580 (V220 & V281 form factor is to tall and deep) 
 Auralic Taurus MKII £1600 (Taurus would absolutely smash my current budget and probably end up with me getting served divorce papers or waking up to find my matrimonial peacemaker peaking at me from atop the pillow)
  
 Your thoughts, opinions and recommendations would be greatly appreciated and well received (apologies if l should have posted this elsewhere).
  
 Kind regards,
  
 BangforBuck.


----------



## JamieMcC

You might like to add the Marantz HD-DAC1 and Oppo HA-1 to your list for solid state options


----------



## BangforBuck

Thanks for the reccomendations JamieMcC.
  
 I have just taken a look at both the Marrantz HD-DAC1 & Oppo HA-1, both very attractive units in their own right. The DAC1 being quite retro while the HA-1 taking the sleek modern approach. They both appear to have headphone outputs that out perform the Yulong DA8 and certainly tick the adaptability box due to their variable gain.
  
 Unfortunately the DAC1 lacks XLR output and l wouldn't know myself but would the DAC stage of the DAC1 actually improve on that of the DA8? Although the DAC1 has the variable Headphone adjustment it doesn't tick all the boxes and l think pairing my DA8 with a suitable dedicated SS Head Amp would serve me better in the long run.
  
 The Oppo HA-1 on the other hand looks like an entirely different animal. With it's plethora of inputs and outputs all of my needs are covered and then some. Again the variable headphone gain is present and its high / low adjustment would allow for a certain amount of headphone adaption. Yeah!! This is an eye opener and may merit a change in DAC/Amp rather than an SS Head Amp addition. Have you any idea how the HA-1 sounds and performs when compared to the DA8? In particular would the HA-1 sound as good or be as versatile as a DA8 set to DAC only with any one of the SS Head Amps mentioned above at the end of the chain? 
  
 You have certainly given me food for thought. Thanks again for your recommendations, much appreciated.
  
 Kind regards,
  
 BangforBuck.


----------



## JamieMcC

Sorry no idea what either of them sound like, I am firmly in the tube amp camp for giving the best bang for the buck with the T1's 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 If you are UK based another possibility might be the NJC Monitor 2  which comes with a 3 year warranty!
  
http://www.njc-audio.co.uk/html/headphone_amplifier.html 
  
 These are hand built to order and use quality components so there might be the option to include the XLR connections.  Nick is great to deal with, shoot him a email and enquire.


----------



## Chodi

bangforbuck said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I am new to head-fi and not entirely sure if l am posting this in the correct location but I was wondering if you experienced Head-Fiers could possibly pass on some advice?
> 
> ...


 
 Of your listed choices the Taurus is certainly the best. I own one and have used it with various headphones including my T1. It is in my opinion an end game amp which bests most solid state and tube amps. It is worth the price and then some. You won't feel that you have compromised anything it you get the Taurus. In the budget category the Gustard H10 is a remarkable budget amp that I would suggest. It has balanced input but only single end output. Still at it's bargain price it is very hard to beat.


----------



## BangforBuck

Thanks for the heads up JamieMcC regarding NJC Audio http://www.njc-audio.co.uk/html/headphone_amplifier.html
  
 A refreshingly straight forward and rather intriguing approach they employ when it comes to advertising and selling their products. No denying they appear to be great value for money and like you say if NJC could make some custom mods (probably not to difficult for them as they manufacture almost everything in house) to their existing amp then it may very well be the great sounding, reasonably affordable, versatile headphone amp that l am looking for.
  
 I struggled to find much online feedback for their Head Amp save for this little taster here on Head-Fi http://www.head-fi.org/t/615328/review-of-the-njc-audio-reference-dac-and-monitor-ii-amp
 Anyways, going to drop them an email tonight and see what they say.
  
 Also thanks for the PM earlier. Contacted that chap regarding the Taurus MKII and am now waiting on a reply
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.
  
 Kind regards,
  
 BangforBuck.


----------



## BangforBuck

Thanks for the info Chodi.
  
 I have been doing quite a bit of research into the Taurus MKII and for the life of me l have struggled to find any directly negative feedback!
  
 When l first thought about buying a new Head Amp to team with the T1 / D7100 & Yulong DA8 my prerequisite was to find something that sounds great, is reasonably affordable and above all, is versatile. For me the Auralic Taurus MKII sat on the fringe of those requisites due to it's higher price bracket. However, the more time l spend researching and poking under the bonnet of it's many reviews, the more l start to realise just what great value it really might be. Luckily JamieMcC spied one for sale in the UK and kindly sent me the link. Unfortunately the seller has an agreement with another buyer at present but said agreement comes to a close at the end of this week. If his current buyer falls through than l will have no hesitation in pulling the trigger and making the purchase.
  
 On the flip side, if the buyer push's through with the purchase then it is always good to have alternative options. I had never heard of the Gustard H10 amp until you mentioned it in your reply. By all accounts it appears to be very similar to the V200 and from what folk say it may even improve slightly on that design. I will carry on reading about peoples impressions of the H10 but one things for sure, it certainly appears to be good value for money.
  
 Thanks again for your recommendations and valuable impressions guys, it really is appreciated.
  
 Kind regards,
  
 BangforBuck.


----------



## sanakimpro

Hey, Jamie..
 I am based in the UK and saw your post regarding using NJC Audio's Monitor II amp for the T1. 
 Are these tube amps, though?
 I am coming from an O2/ODAC combo and I am thinking of getting an amp for the T1 such as your recommendation or the Bottlehead amps.
 In that regard, I am still confused between the Bottlehead Sex and Crack, could you please enlighten me?
 I usually listen to Metallica, some modern mainstream music, and sometimes Kpop, if that helps.
 Thank you so much!


----------



## JamieMcC

atoniolin said:


> Hey, Jamie..
> I am based in the UK and saw your post regarding using NJC Audio's Monitor II amp for the T1.
> Are these tube amps, though?
> I am coming from an O2/ODAC combo and I am thinking of getting an amp for the T1 such as your recommendation or the Bottlehead amps.
> ...


 

 Hi  the NJC is solid state the Bottlehead gear is tube.
  
 Both the Crack and Sex are nice amps for the T1
  
 head over to http://www.head-fi.org/t/683012/bottlehead-amplifier-discussion-comparison-thread-crack-sex-mainline page 1 and you will find Loquah's reviews of the Bottlehead amps think he used T1's for his review. The review are very much the same experience I have had with the amps and much better written than anything I could cobble together.
  
 The stock Crack is just ok with the T1 and good value but the T1 are capable of a lot more finesse the Crack can get their and is amazing but the extra cost of modifications and premium tubes required to do so take it up to around the same price as the Sex. The Sex has without a doubt has some advantages over the Crack mainly its versatility to use with a wider range of headphone and also speakers its sublime with a pair of Fostex FX120 I have set up for near field listening. Sound staging and resolution are in at a totally different level with the Sex. While the midrange on the a hot rodded Crack with top tier tubes just so nice.
  
 Check out his review of the Crack Sex and also the Bottlehead Mainline which is their reference TOTL headphone amp ( I'm waiting for mine to be delivered
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).


----------



## sanakimpro

Thanks for your reply, Jamie!
 From the sounds of it, you'd recommend the Bottlehead Sex over the Monitor II, then?
 Since you are based in the UK, I was wondering about how you got about about the logistics of obtaining the Bottlehead Sex here from the US.
 Do you have any experience with the the available Little Dot models readily available here? Would they match the performance of the Sex though?


----------



## jaywillin

atoniolin said:


> Thanks for your reply, Jamie!
> From the sounds of it, you'd recommend the Bottlehead Sex over the Monitor II, then?
> Since you are based in the UK, I was wondering about how you got about about the logistics of obtaining the Bottlehead Sex here from the US.
> Do you have any* experience with the the available Little Dot models* readily available here? Would they match the performance of the Sex though?


 
 i'm using a LD mkiii with my t1, and love the sound


----------



## JamieMcC

atoniolin said:


> Thanks for your reply, Jamie!
> From the sounds of it, you'd recommend the Bottlehead Sex over the Monitor II, then?
> Since you are based in the UK, I was wondering about how you got about about the logistics of obtaining the Bottlehead Sex here from the US.
> Do you have any experience with the the available Little Dot models readily available here? Would they match the performance of the Sex though?


 

 The Bottle head Sex is very good with the T1 but shipping and import fees add perhaps another £80ish to the cost
 I have not heard the NJC Monitor II but seriously looked into buying one a couple of years back and everybody had heaps of praise for it since building and modding the Bottlehead amps its helped give me a understanding that quality of parts is very important and the NJC is packed with really nice components they come up used every now and then for around the £250 mark.
  
 Another British amp that springs to mind is the Icon Audio HP8 MKII very well regarded and said to have great synergy with the T1's they also regularly turn up second hand around £300 look out for ones which have been factory upgraded with Jenson capacitors.
  
http://www.iconaudio.com/portfolio-item/icon-audio-hp8-mkii/
  
John Grandberg 's absolute favourite pairing was with the Beyerdynamic T1
  
http://www.innerfidelity.com/content/icon-audio-hp8-mk2-tube-headphone-amplifier


----------



## JamieMcC

I almost forgot to mention this one which is particularly plentiful and easy to find in the UK and at around  £50-£100 it probably offers about the best bang for buck you can buy for running T1's  
  
 On top of that its a drop dead gorgeous amp that oozes quality with its thick solid alloy front panel, bass, treble and balance controls, remote control  multiple inputs its also a super little speaker amp!
  
 Its the teac AH 500 or 500i  I haven't listened to mine for a while but have just unplugged the Sex and am listening to the T1's with it now and its a good budget option.
  
http://www.head-fi.org/t/93229/teac-a-h500


----------



## ti5002000

Hi
  
 How would you describe the sound of Teac with the t1s?
 I was looking for a cheap amplifier with neutral and detailed sound?
 Do you think this would do?
  
 Thanks a lot


----------



## JamieMcC

ti5002000 said:


> Hi
> 
> How would you describe the sound of Teac with the t1s?
> I was looking for a cheap amplifier with neutral and detailed sound?
> ...


 
  
 Hi, well I am still taping my toes listening to it, skipping through some of my favourite tracks it definitely has detail in my own system. I would not say its the most neutral sounding amp but not far into warm territory either just ever so slightly warm so notes and vocal have a little warmth and density in tone to them. The top end treble which can often be problematic is reasonably polite. It does have the treble control so you can always back it off a tad if required I don't find it causing any excessive sibilance on tracks that I have know can be problematic in the past and don't find the need to back the treble off myself. 
  
 The Teac's has two main weakness for more me
  
 1 its presentation  is it has a more intimate presentation than I like and its sound stage at times can feel a little congested. Bear in mind I am comparing to a seriously tweaked Bottlehead Sex fitted with Mundorf Silver oil capacitors which cost more than a Teac all on their own! Sound stage and imaging separation are just insanely good with them in the Sex.
  
 2 Noise floor, I can occasionally hear a faint noise floor when the volumes turned up higher. But I am not sure if this may be just my set up, it sounds maybe more like mains hum and is only just audible occasionally in the gaps between tracks and not while music is playing. So probably a bit of cable re routing may defeat it. 
  
 Just had a look at the recent sold listings on ebay £50-£75! If on a budget or for something as a stop gap its a great option to for serious consideration imho. Another advantage is it would be easy enough to flick on with out losing a bundle off cash in the process.


----------



## ti5002000

jamiemcc said:


> Hi, well I am still taping my toes listening to it, skipping through some of my favourite tracks it definitely has detail in my own system. I would not say its the most neutral sounding amp but not far into warm territory either just ever so slightly warm so notes and vocal have a little warmth and density in tone to them. The top end treble which can often be problematic is reasonably polite. It does have the treble control so you can always back it off a tad if required I don't find it causing any excessive sibilance on tracks that I have know can be problematic in the past and don't find the need to back the treble off myself.
> 
> The Teac's has two main weakness for more me
> 
> ...


 

 OK thanks for your help
  
 Best regards


----------



## sanakimpro

Dear Jay,
 Thanks for your reply!
  
 I feel that with the SS O2/ODAC combo, the bass presence on Metallica and other rock songs, or main stream music is sorta there, but not enough in quantity..
 Will having the LD MKIII help boost the bass presence?
 Thanks!


----------



## networkn

I am trying to decide on whether I have reasonable grounds to look for a solid state amp for my T1's and HD650. I have been told they are better suited to Valve Amps and I do have a Crack Amp with Speedball (still to be installed). I wouldn't want to spend more than $500 I am guessing. 
  
 Anyone have a recommendation? I listen to mostly pop and easy listening type stuff. 
  
 I also have the O2 Amp. I have the Schiit Bifrost DAC.


----------



## JamieMcC

networkn said:


> I am trying to decide on whether I have reasonable grounds to look for a solid state amp for my T1's and HD650. I have been told they are better suited to Valve Amps and I do have a Crack Amp with Speedball (still to be installed). I wouldn't want to spend more than $500 I am guessing.
> 
> Anyone have a recommendation? I listen to mostly pop and easy listening type stuff.
> 
> I also have the O2 Amp. I have the Schiit Bifrost DAC.


 
  
 Speaking from experience you would notice some decent improvements with your T1's by upgrading the stock volume pot and replacing the electrolytic output caps with film ones, installing a choke and replacing the last electrolytic capacitor in the power supply again with a film capacitor.  I really thought the T1's scaled amazingly well when I carried out the same modifications.
  
 What tubes are you running in the Crack?
  
 Volume pot $30
 Film signal capacitors $60ish (Solen, JFX)
 Choke $20
 Film power supply cap $30
  
 Finding anything off the shelf within your $500 budget that runs film output caps might be a challenge. Have you looked at the Dsavitsk Torpedo 
http://www.beezar.com/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=153
  
 My two Cracks


----------



## networkn

jamiemcc said:


> Speaking from experience you would notice some decent improvements with your T1's by upgrading the stock volume pot and replacing the electrolytic output caps with film ones, installing a choke and replacing the last electrolytic capacitor in the power supply again with a film capacitor.  I really thought the T1's scaled amazingly well when I carried out the same modifications.
> 
> What tubes are you running in the Crack?
> 
> ...


 
 Hi There!
  
 Thanks. I was more asking about whether I should consider a SS Amp to go with my Tube Amp.
  
 Are the two pictures above, one stock and the other with the modifications you have recommended? I am reluctant to mess with my Crack as I am pretty inexperienced and would then not know what troubleshooting to undertake if it went wrong, or know what voltage checks or resistance checks to run before I powered it up. I can build things, I am reasonable with a soldering iron, but I lack the electronics knowledge beyond that. If I had an idiots guide I might be able to do it.
  
 Did you not put a speedball into your one, you just did the mods you mentioned? Or does it have both?
  
 I am running whatever tubes came with the unit. I am happy to consider changing the tubes, as I don't think much can go wrong there.


----------



## JamieMcC

networkn said:


> Hi There!
> 
> Thanks. I was more asking about whether I should consider a SS Amp to go with my Tube Amp.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Yes the modified Crack has the speedball fitted the other pic is of a basic stock crack.
  
 If your running stock tubes try something like the Svetlana Winged C 6H13 or Mullard 6080 would be a good place to start.
  
 Ask for some recommendations for tubes on the Crack OTL thread
  
http://www.head-fi.org/t/476650/crack-bottlehead-otl/6825#post_11528117


----------



## dreambass

breizh said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've been owning  the Icon audio HP8 MkII for few days and I must say it's a fabulous pairing with the T1 !
> 
> ...




I have not listened to the t1 on my icon but I have to say I wasn't impressed with the t1 on some rather expensive solid state amps like the trilogy and some burson etc.

However I purchased the T-90 for a great price £360 new and guess what it just didn't seem to impress on my dacmagic plus ( weak amp ) but also not the best on the fostex hpa8, a matter of taste I guess details, quality and soundstage all great but just didn't gel and satisfy, slight disappointment to me.

Anyhow my point is upon connecting the icon through the fostex dac and then listening to the t-90 again there was a significant fullness to the sound and such drive and authority it was immediately apparent that these headphones yearned for tube! They changed from regrettable to unforgettable, just goes to show. I couldn't really believe it however I seem to really appreciate music I don't necessarily listen to, they bring it to life, full smooth and more of a like your there sound! However as an example I prefer the blade runner soundtrack through the fostex and my 1540s! 
I can only compare what I have here but a wav of Adele's daydreamers vocal coming in is magic!


----------



## Gibsonmac

So I just got a WA6SE about a week ago, then two days ago Amazon had a really great deal on the T1, so I of course bought them. My question is, would different tubes in my 6SE make it perform like the WA2 with the T1, or should I just send it back for the WA2? Right now with the stock tubes, the 6SE and T1 pair is just so-so. I've been told that the stock tubes in the 6SE are crap for the amp, but before I go and blow $500 or more on tubes, if it will never be as good as the WA2, I guess I'd just as soon send it back.


----------



## Bibliophile

Hey Gibsonmac - I just got the WA2 (used) and T-1 (eBay deal) combo, then promptly upgraded to NOS Tung Sol 5998 power tubes.  I haven't yet bought my DAC, so I'm just listening to computer audio out.  Since I was anxious to hear the differences between my old, Lo-Fi system and my new Higher-Fi system, I started playing with the combo without any break-in or DAC.  Lemme tell you, the difference is night and day better than before.  In Miles Davis' Kind of Blue (uncompressed stream) on Tidal, I can hear things in the music that I didn't know existed.  Things I need to upgrade to improve the chain include a good DAC, a better way of streaming audio from Tidal (maybe Amarra?), better cables (vs the cheapo ones I'm now using), letting the amp/tubes break-in (using NOS tubes).  Then I can start playing with different tube combinations.
  
 So, I don't have a WA2 / WA6SE comparison, but I can tell you that, even in its most basic form and not being used to its fullest potential, the WA2/T1 combo is impressive.  Adding a good DAC and improving the source?  I'm hoping for Good Things...


----------



## Gibsonmac

How long does it take before the T1 bass starts to open up? I've got around 25 hours into them and the bass is still pretty weak, and pretty much nothing for sub bass... I could have sworn I read some reviews saying the T1 has a fair bit of bass for a reference can, north of neutral, and can hit the low notes, but I just can't get any authority or impact at all out of them. Maybe I'm just too used to hearing LCD-2/HE-560's


----------



## Asr

^ Which amp are you using to drive the T1? The WA6SE won't drive it effectively due to being a transformer-coupled amp; that type of amp is at its best driving low-impedance efficient headphones, not an ultra-high-impedance inefficient headphone like the T1. The WA2 would likely be an improvement over the WA6SE for the T1, since it's an OTL amp, which are generally better for high-impedance headphones.
  
 Between your amps, the Lyr 2 would drive the T1 a lot better, but it's not really an ideal amp either.
  
 I previously owned the T1 btw, and compared it between a variety of amps. It _really _doesn't sound great unless you drive it with an amp that can really push a lot of power into 600-Ohm loads (I had an SPL Auditor at the time, which could).


----------



## heart banger-97

asr said:


> ^ Which amp are you using to drive the T1? The WA6SE won't drive it effectively due to being a transformer-coupled amp; that type of amp is at its best driving low-impedance efficient headphones, not an ultra-high-impedance inefficient headphone like the T1. The WA2 would likely be an improvement over the WA6SE for the T1, since it's an OTL amp, which are generally better for high-impedance headphones.
> 
> Between your amps, the Lyr 2 would drive the T1 a lot better, but it's not really an ideal amp either.
> 
> I previously owned the T1 btw, and compared it between a variety of amps. It _really_ doesn't sound great unless you drive it with an amp that can really push a lot of power into 600-Ohm loads (I had an SPL Auditor at the time, which could).



Hi
do you have any experience with bottle head crack (I think that their tubes are optimally work at 300 ohm)?
Currently, I'm dridriving t1 with my modi/Vali. And I feel that something is missing.


----------



## roiosdona

Hi! Has anyone tried the Asus Xonar Essence One Muses Edition together with the Beyerdynamic T1s?
  
 How is the combo?
  
 Thanks!


----------



## sanakimpro

For me, the Mojo drives my T1 well enough with headroom to spare.


----------



## roiosdona

atoniolin said:


> For me, the Mojo drives my T1 well enough with headroom to spare.


 
 What about a good DAP? Would you recommend the Acoustic Research AR-M2 over the Astell and Kerns?
  
 Thanks a lot!


----------



## sanakimpro

Sorry, I haven't heard neither.


----------



## HiFiGuy528

roiosdona said:


> What about a good DAP? Would you recommend the Acoustic Research AR-M2 over the Astell and Kerns?
> 
> Thanks a lot!


 
  
 AK380 + 380AMP in balanced mode can driver 600 Ohms T1 2nd gen. at respectable volume level and good sound quality.


----------



## Orestes1984

Call me cheap but I listen to my phones through a $150 13 year old Onkyo TX-SR602 surround sound receiver I picked up in a yard sale at home. Suits me fine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 power isn't the issue 110watts per channel. It will handle inefficient headphones reasonably well, input impedance goes up to 470‎Ω. Cheapskate is life, supports everything including optical so I can DLNA all my music to it should I so wish. There is plenty of these types of things laying around cheap because people throw them out for not supporting HDMI. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 $1500 bracket receivers for stupid money if you don't mind solid state. Plenty of these and other, Pioneer, Marantz, Sony, Yamaha, Denon, Onkyo, Harmon Kardon, what have you sitting around unloved on ebay for next to nothing just because they don't do HDMI.


----------



## marcussmj

Just got a pair of T1.2 for cheap. Any idea if a budget amp like the aune t1se would suffice?


----------



## HiFiGuy528

marcussmj said:


> Just got a pair of T1.2 for cheap. Any idea if a budget amp like the aune t1se would suffice?


 
  
 You can not beat WA6 for $699. It can drive T1.2 to its potential and more. Step up to WA7 and you'll get a high-end DAC too.
  
 http://wooaudio.com/products/wa6.html
  
 http://wooaudio.com/products/wa7fireflies.html


----------



## Pirastro

I know this is an old thread, but I just got a pair of T1s and have to say they sound amazing out of my Musical Fidelity M1 HPA.  It's a fully class A design and seems to have really good synergy with the Beyers - more than enough power, great dynamics, very detailed and transparent, yet quite sweet on the top end.  Anyway, just thought I'd give my impressions.


----------



## Bibliophile

I have a Woo Audio WA2 (that I bought from a seller here) and a Schiit Bimby running my T1's...and the combo sounds GREAT.  That said, I'm just not using them enough, so will be listing them as soon as I get enough posts.


----------



## Pirastro

bibliophile said:


> I have a Woo Audio WA2 (that I bought from a seller here) and a Schiit Bimby running my T1's...and the combo sounds GREAT.  That said, I'm just not using them enough, so will be listing them as soon as I get enough posts.


 

 I'm not selling my Arcam cd37/M1 HPA combo...sounds too good.


----------



## aqsw

Feliks Elise, 

You won't look back!!!


----------

